
Rutgers Coding Bootcamp Review by Anthony Delgado - devhero
If you are thinking about attending the Rutgers Coding Bootcamp (or any boot camp for that matter) then you should watch this video.  In it I talk about my personal experiences in the program and what you need to do to both get the most out of it and land an awesome dev job after you graduate.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ZurTjRaOxWk
======
devhero
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZurTjRaOxWk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZurTjRaOxWk)

